# Looking for a screen printer who can print this?



## transcendapparel (Jun 19, 2008)

Hello,

I am looking for some quotes on the art work that is attached. I have a printer but feel he is asking to much. Please take a look and let me know what you would charge, this will be on a black shirt that i will supply. I am looking to print about 140 shirts.

Thanks for your time.

Andy Transcendapparel.com


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

Why do you feel he is asking to much?


----------



## transcendapparel (Jun 19, 2008)

He charges for color seperation $175.00 and he charges for film, and for screens. I have printers that do not ever charge me for either of these but he can not print this, he wants me to do DTG printing with this design. I am cool with screen charges, but feel i should not be charged for film and sceens. I have contract prices with my main printer but once again he can not screen this for some reason.

Please send me your qoute to [email protected] 

Thanks Andy


----------



## wonubee (Oct 2, 2007)

It's interesting that the printer who doesn't charge for the work can't print the work. If I were to do this job I would charge for the screens, film and separations. Why would someone just do the work for free? I may not include it in the quote but it would be built into the price some how. I surely wouldn't just work for free and give my film away which does cost me money. I would rather play my xbox then work for nothing.


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

Andy, I will try to explain, the print is on a Black shirt which means you need a white underlay because black will such up any color you print on it., its very detailed so you need film to hold the half tones, printing involves printing the white underlay and flashing, then printing the other colors. Wide format printers that print film are about $4000 dollars and the ink is expensive. Company's know there cost of film and add the profit they need and bid it that way. You can shop around but remember shipping shirts isn't cheap. I hope this helps, John


----------



## CNClark (Mar 2, 2010)

Looks pretty simple. 6 colors. Any good screenprinter should be able to print that. 

Seps ain't gonna come cheap though.


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

As stated, we'd also charge for screens, setup and films. Any shop that doesn't will probably work it into the pricing so you'd ultimately be paying for it anyway. You can't expect a shop to work for free, it's a business after all.


----------



## adivito (Aug 25, 2006)

I have had the discussion over pricing numerous times. I can build in screens, separations, and additional fees just as others that quote in that format. Originally I set up my pricing trying to be transparent as possible to customers, and show them where the easiest place to save money would be. I think I am going to begin quoting only using totals. In general it seems customers dont want to see what they are being charged for, but rather just the end cost.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

We'd be at 4.50/pc front only, imprint charges only. All inclusive pricing, but does include art/seps/film/screens/ etc.


----------



## Chap Ambrose (Oct 21, 2008)

adivito said:


> I think I am going to begin quoting only using totals.


Have you switched over to doing the all inclusive quotes? I'm curious if it's had an impact on your sales.


----------



## squeegee (Sep 15, 2008)

that art is sweet, love it. I love running jobs like that. I see at least 7 screens, 2 whites, red, yellow, green, orange and probably grey. We'd run it sim process, it might even be best with 3 whites.

Just like everyone else said, you get what you pay for. Good printers cost money, excellent printers cost more money, so ask yourself what you want, cheap or good?


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

nice design.
easily screen printed, as mentioned either simulated process and/or index.
The separation for a design like this is not easy. You could use a sep software (possibly costs allot less for seps done this way) but in my opinion you would get the best results working with your printer and a skilled separation artist (always ask to see samples of work so you know if they are capable of doing the quality you are after). 

the 175$ charge doesn't seem too bad, that's around what i would charge. Are the film and screen charges included?

The other printer who doesn't charge you as much... but can't do the job, that's the thing.. he isn't skilled in that level of printing. The reason is that that level of printing requires not just proper equipment but more importantly experience and skill.

In theory Screen printing is simple, in practice it can be very complex. reproducing a color accurate photo compared to printing a spot yellow happy face are completely different leagues.


----------



## mikelmorgan (Nov 1, 2008)

6 colors, $200 for art charge (sep fee), $120 for screens, $2 for printing = $4.29 per shirt retail pricing.

Contract pricing comes to $4.19 per shirt.

Guaranteed quality or you don't pay a dime.


----------



## werdizthaword (May 13, 2008)

i thought it was just me who broke everything down....agree with pretty much everyone here


----------



## Spot_Worker (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey mike, for those who read this later does that include shirts as well.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Nice graphic! I'd be interested in seeing how that image comes out on an actual screen printed t-shirt. 

Where ever you get it printed, please post back the finished results here (and/or post a review of the printer with the photo at PrinterListings.com)


----------



## mikelmorgan (Nov 1, 2008)

Spot_Worker said:


> Hey mike, for those who read this later does that include shirts as well.


No that is just printing. Retail cost would be $3.50 per shirt. added to that. 
Retail shirts and all = $7.79 per shirt
You supply the shirts = $4.09 per shirt

These cost are lock, stock and barrel for 140 shirts (tax not included)


----------



## Dan K (Nov 15, 2006)

This is a cool thread. Not to price compare with anyone, but as an example, because it seems to jive with the progression of the thread, we'd charge $5.10 per piece to print this with water based inks, we do not charge screens, films, seps, or anything like that, so that is the end cost for just printing...

Plastisol would be $4.95 per print, however this design would look super dope with water based inks, and the same applies - no set up, film, or sep charges...


----------



## mikelmorgan (Nov 1, 2008)

Dan K said:


> This is a cool thread. Not to price compare with anyone, but as an example, because it seems to jive with the progression of the thread, we'd charge $5.10 per piece to print this with water based inks, we do not charge screens, films, seps, or anything like that, so that is the end cost for just printing...
> 
> Plastisol would be $4.95 per print, however this design would look super dope with water based inks, and the same applies - no set up, film, or sep charges...


What is the cost if the order was only 48 shirts?


----------



## Dan K (Nov 15, 2006)

mikelmorgan said:


> What is the cost if the order was only 48 shirts?


Our minimum for printing on customer supplied garments is 72 pieces, and water base would be $6.28 and plastisol would be $6.10 at 72 pieces.


----------

